# I fucked up and fell off for about 7 weeks now



## CG (Dec 18, 2016)

Consider this a cry for help lol

After maintaining a decent 3x/week routine for most of the summer, I found myself moving and spending a lot of time traveling for work. Over the last 7 weeks I would say if I worked out 5 times that would be a lot. 

Need some new programming or tips to keep my ass back on track; my work schedule is totally fucked and involves a lot of travel or 16 hour shifts with only 1h break. The worst thing is, I know what I should do, but even when I have the time, I find myself giving more time to work. 

Important info:
30yo
260 lb
Fat% bf
15 years intermittent training history (best uninterrupted period without a break of 1 month or better was 4 years)
Main lifts are DB bench (can't do bb, kills my shoulders), squats and deadlifts (Once i un-fuck my back)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dannie (Dec 18, 2016)

Sure I can help. I take it you have tried carb cycling, keto and intermittent fasting in the past. How do you respond to these diets? What are your preferences?

Working out isn't nearly half as important as the diet, but it would be great if you could do weight training 3 days a week and add cardio twice a week. 
Tell me more about your weekly schedule, different scenarios that reoccur on regular basis.


----------



## CG (Dec 19, 2016)

Weekly schedule. Somewhere between 5 days at my home office (8-5) m-w covering on call shift (5-12) on the road and 1-5 days of travel local, regional, domestic and international: all the while involving dinner with clients and prospective customers between US, CAN and France/Germany/turkey. 

Basically, I need to stop drinking so much and choosing shit options for dinner


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

it happens...


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 24, 2016)

Make a plan, write it down and stick to it.  When at home, try to get up and move your ass a little every hour.  

If you are getting in a lazy routine, you have to start by getting that boulder  moving in the right direction. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubisean (Dec 24, 2016)

It happens, I find myself mentally and physically drained after a long 20 week eq cycle.
I don't want to go to the gym or even think about lifting.
Suck it up and carve time into your day, set a goal and stick to it.

Dbol breakfast of champions


----------



## Dannie (Jan 8, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Weekly schedule. Somewhere between 5 days at my home office (8-5) m-w covering on call shift (5-12) on the road and 1-5 days of travel local, regional, domestic and international: all the while involving dinner with clients and prospective customers between US, CAN and France/Germany/turkey.
> 
> Basically, I need to stop drinking so much and choosing shit options for dinner


Is that 8am to 5pm and then 5am to 12am?

Do you have any gym equipment at home or local gym that's within 15 min drive?


----------



## CG (Jan 11, 2017)

Dannie said:


> Is that 8am to 5pm and then 5am to 12am?
> 
> Do you have any gym equipment at home or local gym that's within 15 min drive?



Yeah man, Monday-Wednesday can be Brutal..

My gym is only 10m away, no home equipment, but getting 20m of travel plus minimum 60m to work out on those days can be tough. Sometimes I just book an hour of vacation time added on my lunch so I have 2h to myself, but it's kinda wasteful


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 11, 2017)

I havent really been lifting since before thanksgiving.. Just running my trt hitting 1 day a week(if that) in the gym letting my body rest.  I will keep this up for about another month before buckling down and getting back in tip top for summer..

Im going to be fit as hell this summer though.  me and the wife going to be naked every where!


----------



## CG (Jan 11, 2017)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I havent really been lifting since before thanksgiving.. Just running my trt hitting 1 day a week(if that) in the gym letting my body rest.  I will keep this up for about another month before buckling down and getting back in tip top for summer..
> 
> Im going to be fit as hell this summer though.  me and the wife going to be naked every where!



 the damage I can do in 4 weeks off will take 6 months to repair lol


----------



## emcewen (Jan 13, 2017)

Dude, I started at Thanksgiving too, I gained maybe 16lbs of fat Thanksgiving to new years, the weeks leading up to new years I was drinking a shit ton every day for 2 weeks and eating whatever the fuck I wanted. Side note, I gained strength like a mofo so i justified it. (Powerlifter logic) 

Atm I'm on a pretty harsh diet with some harsh chemicals, but it's melting off like butter in a microwave.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Jan 21, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> Yeah man, Monday-Wednesday can be Brutal..
> 
> My gym is only 10m away, no home equipment, but getting 20m of travel plus minimum 60m to work out on those days can be tough. Sometimes I just book an hour of vacation time added on my lunch so I have 2h to myself, but it's kinda wasteful


Get your ass to the gym first thing in the morning, cup of coffee to wake up and out of the door to get to gym at 6am.

As per my last post, I take it you have tried carb cycling, keto and  intermittent fasting in the past. How do you respond to these diets?  What are your preferences?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 21, 2017)

Easy thing to buy few dumbells for home 
Or get the yoga i told u about


----------

